# Scarecrow from a cauldron Part 3



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

He is just EVIL-looking! Great job. The support looks so simple. I've had a tough time figuring out a good support for my gallows. How is it holding up?


----------



## daveo1101 (Oct 12, 2005)

*support*

Genexer,

Thanks! - in person it is intimidating - about 10.5' tall

I notched the 2x4's so they would fit together. The second pic is where it started but there was too much lateral movement, so if you look carefully at pic#3 there are two small bracings that are similair to the 2x4 but I used 1x2 hardwood as opposed to pine which is a bit soft.

So far so good - supposed to have t-storms today/tonight so it'll be a good test


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

daveo1101 said:


> Genexer,
> 
> Thanks! - in person it is intimidating - about 10.5' tall
> 
> ...


Good idea using hardwood. I used all pine so I just starting adding more and more supports. Here's a picture of what I came up with. It's hard to tell because I have some junk piled up. We had a 30-35 MPH winds the other day and it held up well. By the way, I also held it down with two 40# dirt bags.


----------



## Bilbo (Mar 8, 2007)

Genexer said:


> Good idea using hardwood. I used all pine so I just starting adding more and more supports. Here's a picture of what I came up with. It's hard to tell because I have some junk piled up. We had a 30-35 MPH winds the other day and it held up well. "By the way, I also held it down with two 40# dirt bags



Wow, you're lucky... the dirtbags around here all weigh over 200#


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Blah!!!!


----------



## kallie (Dec 4, 2007)

i know this is an old post, but this thing looks really cool! this is the kind of thing that i like, classic halloween, not blood and guts. this is great!


----------



## daveo1101 (Oct 12, 2005)

kallie said:


> i know this is an old post, but this thing looks really cool! this is the kind of thing that i like, classic halloween, not blood and guts. this is great!


oh.. I like the B&G too!


----------



## DetroitGrass (Sep 15, 2007)

I was also inspired by spookyblue/pumpkinrot/daveo1101 
I never uploaded my pics to show you what I did after reading this.

I didn't have to spend the hours building mine, it was rather a rush job at the last minute.

Rather than building my pumpkin head I just opted to buy one. Although I coveted the creepy latex masks, that was not an option at such short notice. I bought mine at Target. It was 30 bucks normally, but so close to Halloween, I got 10 or 20% off. It had the lights built in, was about 2 feet in diameter and was flat on the bottom.

The body was a fence type structure from the dog kennel "The Box" probably bought at the local pet store. It probably was around 200 bucks when I bought it, but it has been collecting dust with no intent to use.

Clothes? No time to shop at the thrift. I just used a couple garbage bags and tape.

The only real work I had to do was a little bit of bending the fence coupler and attaching it to the base. I made the base at an angle so the head looks down. I had steel base and aluminum coupler so I didn't weld them as I wanted, instead just bolted them together.

Next year I will properly put some clothes on him. I will add some pumpkins near the base. Ideally, I would like make some latex to slip over the fence that looks like a tree - but at night you would miss the detail. I should have made hands or picked up some branches for hands too. Lastly, my pumpkin feels inferior that his stalk on top of his head was chopped. No self respecting pumpkin head would ever allow anyone to do this. Adding a stalk is a top priority. Maybe add some corn stalks nearby to add to the illusion.

So here is what I came up with


























Despite the rain and powerful wind, the JOL was the only thing that stood up all night.
Since I used fence material, it was easy to take apart and store in minutes.


----------

